# Hunting > Taxidermy >  North Island  Taxidermist

## bigbear

Considering getting a red deer head mounted can anyone recommend a taxidermist in the north Island.

----------


## Boar Freak

Give him a call @bigbear, https://www.trademe.co.nz/services/o...25be28c6619bde

Have seen some of his work and it looked pretty cool.

----------


## 7mmwsm

Vern Pearson, Taupo (Sika Country Taxidermy 07 378 4908)
Mark Walker, Big Game Artistry 07 825 2105

Both very good

----------


## muzza

Steve Barclay at Taihape does good work . as does the guy at Ruahine Tanning and Taxidermy

----------


## Boaraxa

> Steve Barclay at Taihape does good work . as does the guy at Ruahine Tanning and Taxidermy


+1 bush Barclay has been around for a long time seen quite a few of his mounts down here , iv got a couple of pigs heads he did for me years ago , really impressed with his deer mounts

----------


## bigbear

I rang a guy yesterday that was very helpful. Last night while taking the skin off we notice that there is a area back on its shoulder that i must of damaged when i dragged it:pissedoff:
Shit you dont think about when you have never done this before. Also under the skin around the throat area there was alot of blood under the skin. Going to email the guy at morning smoko and then have a chat and see what he can do

----------


## Boar Freak

> I rang a guy yesterday that was very helpful. Last night while taking the skin off we notice that there is a area back on its shoulder that i must of damaged when i dragged it:pissedoff:
> Shit you dont think about when you have never done this before. Also under the skin around the throat area there was alot of blood under the skin. Going to email the guy at morning smoko and then have a chat and see what he can do


Hope you have skinned it right back to the last ribs than it could leave plenty of hide in case it needs patching up.

----------


## bigbear

Yep hes got plenty of skin to work with. Got that bit right. Just one off those things when all my years hunting i have never had to worry about looking after a skin :Sad:  just some think i didn't even think off.

----------


## Monk

Jason Goodyer at Ruahine tanning and taxidermy is the man.Awsome work and good turn around time.Done a couple of heads for me.

----------


## bigbear

Dropping of head later on this week to Graham Renner.

----------

